# Looking for a church



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Living in Al Barsha, behind Mall of the Emirites. Looking for a Catholic church as close as possible. Also have a Filipino maid looking for an Assembly of God, or the like.

Anyone know where some are, or websites which list them.

Thanks

mbg


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Churches - Dubai UAE online information guide website

hope that helps.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mbg said:


> Living in Al Barsha, behind Mall of the Emirites. Looking for a Catholic church as close as possible. Also have a Filipino maid looking for an Assembly of God, or the like.
> 
> Anyone know where some are, or websites which list them.
> 
> ...


There are a group of churches in Jebel Ali.
Follow SZR
exit at Jebel Ali Village exit.
go straight through 1st r/a
turn right at 2nd
follow this road along
It takes you toward Jebel Ali International Hospital.
Just before the hospital/school etc, there is a road which heads off on your right
follow this rd along
Along here, are many churches.

Here is a link to all of the churches in the UAE.
Im pretty sure there is a Catholic church in the Jebel Ali cluster of churches.


Christianity UAE United Arab Emirates 1


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,
For your maid, she can check online for more details on King's Revival Church International (www.miraclesforyou.org). They have an outreach in Al Barsha; inside Al Noor Training Centre close to Dune Hotel Apartments/Chocoa. 

Worship service timing is 4.00pm every friday (think Pastor is Filipino)


----------

